# (Lf "driftwood") Anyone know where i can find fallen arbutus brances locally?



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

*(Lf "driftwood") Anyone know where i can find fallen arbutus brances locally?*

I am looking for some driftwood to replace my currently disintegrating piece, and have read that arbutus is a good hard wood for aquarium use.

I know that I have seen a decent number of wild arbutus trees growing around here (an hour or two up/down the coast) however I cannot remember exactly where abouts I saw them. Does anyone know any specific locations where it might be worth looking for fallen branches of arbutus?

Also, does anyone have any suggestions for treating it? Last time I soaked in in my bathtub (and drained and refilled the tub every time I showered...) I might just get a large rubber maid tub to soak it this time...


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm working in horseshoe bay and there are thousands of arbutus trees around here. There is a hiking trail to the east side of the ferry pay booths that could hold what you want.
Make sure they're fallen though, no hacky hacky 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I wont lie, I considered just cutting a branch from a tree in a remote area, but then realized it would be green and that would be not so good for fish tanks, really just too much effort for me to cut it XD Old dropped wood is where it is at!

I think i might have to go up that way and take a look, maybe monday or tuesday  Thank you for the tip!

Anyone have any experience with arbutus and know what type of treatment they need? (if any?)


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bunny said:


> I wont lie, I considered just cutting a branch from a tree in a remote area, but then realized it would be green and that would be not so good for fish tanks, really just too much effort for me to cut it XD Old dropped wood is where it is at!
> 
> I think i might have to go up that way and take a look, maybe monday or tuesday  Thank you for the tip!
> 
> Anyone have any experience with arbutus and know what type of treatment they need? (if any?)


You may need to boil it (Okay way), possibly bleach it (Not recommended way) or bake it (Good way) just to get rid of bugs and anything unwanted on them.

P.S. If you find a good amount of wood you should try to sell some.


----------

